# I found this spray paint respirator



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

"

*It has the option of getting replaceable cartridge that can be used for paint of dust protection…
So I was wondering what others were using and if you thought these were a good find?*

*Below is the details on it.*

Item Summary
Spray Paint respirators are designed to help protect against the harmful vapors caused by spray paint. These respirators are the most advanced replaceable cartridge respirators available. They are soft, lightweight, extremely comfortable, low maintenance and simple to use. This respirator comes with a pair of vapor cartridges that are perfect for spray painting but can also be used in a variety of workplace applications, including petrochemical, chemical manufacturing, construction, transportation and electronics. When properly fitted, helps provide respiratory protection from certain organic vapors at concentrations up to 10 times the Permissible Exposure Limit (PEL) with half facepieces or 50 times PEL with full facepieces. Full facepieces must be quantitatively fit tested to claim assigned protection factor above 10 in negative pressure mode. Not for use in environments that are immediately dangerous to life or health (IDLH).


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

I have one like this that I only use when spraying finishes.

for dust while woodworking, I use the dust bee gone. Nothing works better (that I've tried).


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I use this one from North - It also has replaceable filters - I chose this version (14.49 on amazon) because it is silicone. Which makes it more comfortable (super flexible) than some of the rubber versions.
The silicone is a bit ieasier to seal without having to crank up the tension on the straps.

Details from Amazon
------------------------------------------------
A soft non-allergenic silicone seal provides excellent protection, comfort and fit. 
The half mask cradle suspension system allows the facepiece to seal evenly on the face without creating pressure points. 
Low-profile gives workers a wide field of vision and does not interfere with protective eyewear. 
Low inhalation and exhalation resistance of the 7700 Series makes breathing easier to reduce worker fatigue. NIOSH approved. 
Mask Only. Cartridges are sold separately.

----------------------------------------

No particular support between North or 3M or any of the other companies - I chose based on material and filters being replaceable.


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

When choosing a respirator, the first thing to look for is NIOSH approved on the respirator or filters . If not NIOSH approved, disregard it.

On the filters (or respirator if filters are not replaceable) :

For sanding, grinding, etc (i,e dust protection), look for the "N" rating. N95 means it will filter 95% of particulates. N99 is better, with N100 or HEPA the best at 99.7%. This filter does not protect you from paint fumes.

For painting, you also need to see the letters "OV" (for organic vapors). These filters will have an activated charcoal layer. There may be many other letters to show if they are rated for metal fumes, chlorines, ammonias, etc. If it is not rated OV, it will not protect you from paint fumes, and may even concentrate them inside the face mask.

Now you have the respirator, but will it work? It is minimally effective if it leaks, and all faces are not the same (there are no half-face respirators that are "one size fits all"). Half face respirators like the one s pictured above are all considered "negative pressure" respirators, which means you must breath in to draw the air through the filters.

To check, put on the respirator, adjust the straps for comfortable fit (not overly tight) and cover the exhaust port. Blow out. The respirator should start to inflate before the air starts to leak out along the sides.

Then cover the filters (inlets) with your hands or saran wrap. Breathing in should collapse it against your face. IF it does not, it is leaking, which means it will let unfiltered fumes in.

Adjust straps to get it right, remembering that tighter is not always better.

IF when you paint, you see paint overspray around the outside edges of your nostrils, the respirator is too small. Your nose is pushing it away from your face.

IF you see overspray on the bridge of your nose between your eyes, it is too large, and is not sealing on the nose.

Also realize that your eye balls absorb fumes 10 times faster than your skin does, due to all the blood vessels in the white part.

The best protection, and the best alternative if you cannot fit a half-face respirator, is one that has a full face mask, and blows filtered air down over your face. These are called positive pressure or constant air flow respirators, and are made by several companies.

They are the best protection and may be the only type safe for you to use if you have any lung or heart problems (in which case you should consult your doctor before wearing any negative pressure types which restrict breathing). If you have lung or heart problems, please do not wear a negative pressure respirator until you have a doctor's okay (which usually requires a pulmonary function test).

The adage that "any respirator is better than no respirator" is garbage if you have COPD. A negative pressure respirator can kill you in this instance, where a constant flow one will make the work a breeze.

Clean them after use by removing the filters and washing in soapy water., or wiping with a sanitary wipe if the filters are permanently attached. When it gets hard to breath through, change filters. Store in a ziplock bag, as the activated charcoal starts degrading when first unsealed and exposed to air. If left on the work bench it may be pretty much useless for paint fume protection in a month, even if you don't use it.

For more info if you are buying or using a respirator, go here: http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&p_id=12716

Part 1901.134f describes the qualitative fit testing, with more info on the actual procedures in Appendix A.

Go

PS. Credibility check for what its worth on the internet: I worked in the aircraft coatings trade for almost 40 years. The last 8 of those, I was certified to instruct, qualitative fit test, and approve respirator type and use for co-workers under a government contract requiring strict adherence to OSHA regulations. The above is a brief test you can do yourself, but is not all that is required in industry. In fact, it is merely the check required every time you put it on, even if thats 40 times a day. It is offered as advice only, with no guarantees or liabilities to me from your results. All I can do is point you to the info.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I have it and use it for both dust and spraying. I took the plastic "grills" loose and added a paper towel over the filter cartridge. The paper towel catches the larger dust particles and keeps the regular filter from clogging with dust particles. Paint fumes are trapped by the "normal" cartridge.


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

Another post to add info:

Another way to protect yourself is to provide good ventilation so a respirator is not needed, or is minimally needed. IF you can do this, some things to consider:

Put yourself sideways to the air flow when possible. That way the fumes and overspray are swept away across in front of you. When you stand between the air flow and the work, you create eddies that circle the fumes to you. When the work is up wind, the fumes blow directly to you.

Put your work on a rotating table, so you can stay with a side air flow and rotate the work to get all the sides.

Most furniture spraying is of a small enough quantity that if done outside poses little threat. This also eliminates the fire and health hazard that overspray can bring into your shop/home.

Just some thoughts

Go


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Gofor - Thanks for the testing methods. When I was fit tested we used (as I'm sure you did) a plastic tent that then had a cloth soaked in Banana Oil (isoamyl acetate) and you would got through a range of head motion. This is more than the home user would do - However - the cartridges, assuming correct fit, work very well.

If you can smell fumes *"AT ALL"* you either are leaking or the cartridges are toast and need to be replaced.

The cartridges will scavenge fumes from the air even if you aren't wearing it. that is why it is critical that you keep the respirator sealed in a Zip loc, otherwise it sits on the bench or hangs from a nail on the wall and absorbs organic fumes as designed. Then when you need to wear it it is already 'used up'. You should smell nothing at all while wearing the respirator.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks gang, I guess I will not buy it over the internet so I can try before I buy. Good information


----------



## miserybob (Jan 24, 2010)

Great information, Gofor, thanks! Has anyone tried, or can recommend, a brand of positive pressure masks?

Gofor: "The best protection, and the best alternative if you cannot fit a half-face respirator, is one that has a full face mask, and blows filtered air down over your face. These are called positive pressure or constant air flow respirators, and are made by several companies."


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Bob - 
I have seen these from Trend and Triton. they are pricy but seem to be for dust only - I have the same question as you for supplied air for organic vapors - 
Maybe the trend or triton has other cartridges - or ther is something that is more of a 'divers helmet' that draws air from a clean area??

The Triton and Trend are on Amazon as well as Woodcraft and Rockler.


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry, but I could not find an inexpensive model for hobby use that stated it had filters for paint use. We used Rhine Air air supply and 3M full face 1600 series and tyvex hoods at work. They are not cheap in anyone's imagination. Several people I know use the Trend one for spraying occasional furniture items, but it is not certified for that. They do rave about them for ease of breathing during sanding, etc.

All the dust rated ones require is a rated filter. Maybe they companies have them if requested.

Whatever you do, do not use air off your home air compressor for breathing purposes. It may contain microscopic oil particles, or high amounts of carbon monoxide, which the big-box oil/water separators will not remove. The microscopic oil particles can build up in your lungs causing a form of lymphatic pneumonia in which the oil fills your lungs. It is not treatable and can be fatal. Carbon Monoxide poisoning should speak for itself. There are filtration systems that can clean the compressed air (most scuba equipment shops have them to fill air tanks), but the air has to get up to 3000 lb/in to make it through the filters. They also require periodic air sampling and certification for use.

Go


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks go - 
I was hoping you would have news that for the Triton - there were Carbon filtration packs for the belt canister that would provide purified air flow.

Saw the 3M 'Breathe Easy' which does have organic vapor cartridges but $$$$ Kaching!

Could always go SCBA! and work off 30 minute aluminum tanks :-D


----------

